# Higher capacity thermostat?



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

There might be I havent really looked in to it , Im interested in how this thread turns out. However every time I say that it seems to be the last post lol


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

tcruze94 said:


> Are there higher temperature thermostats or higher capacity thermostats out there? I was thinking during the winter or for greater efficiency this might be an option?!


I don't know If there are any such things, but I think the stock thermostat is about as high as you would wanna go at 220*. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

is the thermostat actually set to 220 or is that a guess?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The 1.4 isn't going to give you heat faster that way in the winter. Remote start is pretty much there so you aren't beating the crap out of a cold car as 2 cycles barely break the chill on those 10*F mornings. XR would have to comment here about the additive he used last winter to "give heat sooner" in cold conditions. Another tip is don't have the fan on full blast as this will also add to the interior warm up time.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> is the thermostat actually set to 220 or is that a guess?



210 to 220 is the normal operating Temp ! How slow or how fast it reaches this temp would vary upon outside temp at the time of warm up .. what is the function of a vehichle thermostat ?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> is the thermostat actually set to 220 or is that a guess?


That's my understanding. I could be wrong. I've seen mine hover between 215-225, usually 220. It's electric though, so under high load, it opens to cool the engine more to reduce spark knock. Neat system really. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a digital water temperature and it frequently runs at 219F. The Cruze has an electronically controlled thermostat so when the engine is under load the system will lower the allowed water temperature to support the extra heat coming off the engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The diesel engine doesn't make much heat; it's not the thermostat (it's electrically controlled anyway - it'll open when the engine's good and warm and not before).

Crank the heat to the highest setting to use the electric heater.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> The 1.4 isn't going to give you heat faster that way in the winter. Remote start is pretty much there so you aren't beating the crap out of a cold car as 2 cycles barely break the chill on those 10*F mornings. XR would have to comment here about the additive he used last winter to "give heat sooner" in cold conditions. Another tip is don't have the fan on full blast as this will also add to the interior warm up time.


Since the Diesel has an electric heater, there wouldn't be quite as much of a benefit to the coolant boost. Gasoline engine, definitely, but the Diesel takes long enough to warm up as it is, lol.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

****, didn't check what section I was in before posting again, pardon me. Could we somehow rig the aux heater up in the 1.4-1.8 Cruze?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Could we somehow rig the aux heater up in the 1.4-1.8 Cruze?


I really think this could work, as every part should bolt right up. Making it work even on an auxiliary switch would be awesome. 

Some of those -12F or more mornings even remote starting my car a few minutes I have to drive 15-20 minutes to reach full operating temperatures. Thought about going and having seat heaters added.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am not certain how well the aux heater would work in a 1.4L Cruze.. The first thing I noticed about my turbo diesel is that it has a huge battery, and I would imagine the alternator is beefier as well. Would be worthwhile to see what differences there are between the 2 as far as the charging systems and such go to see if adding that heater would be good or not. Can't wait to give it a try this winter along with the heated seats.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I will say the heated seats did take your mind off the fact the heat isn't coming out the vents yet. If we could get a heated wheel to work, that would complete the winter wishlist setup.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wish they got ride of the heated seats and gave navi or prem stereo instead here in So-Cal.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Roadburner440 said:


> I am not certain how well the aux heater would work in a 1.4L Cruze.. The first thing I noticed about my turbo diesel is that it has a huge battery, and I would imagine the alternator is beefier as well. Would be worthwhile to see what differences there are between the 2 as far as the charging systems and such go to see if adding that heater would be good or not. Can't wait to give it a try this winter along with the heated seats.


The diesel has a 140 amp alt; the other models 130. Think the battery's huge just to get em started in the winter. 

I don't recall how many amps/watts the electric heater pulls though.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> is the thermostat actually set to 220 or is that a guess?


normal, for every pound of pressure the boiling point is raised by 3 degrees F.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

sitting still the temp will get up there before the fan comes on. not sure what the t stat is set to open on the cruze,most cars run a 197 degree stat.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine will actually loose temperature when stopped at a light in winter.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The diesel has a 140 amp alt; the other models 130. Think the battery's huge just to get em started in the winter.
> 
> I don't recall how many amps/watts the electric heater pulls though.


It's the same electric heater as the one in the volt. I'm thinking it's 300 watts - but I can't confirm that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> It's the same electric heater as the one in the volt. I'm thinking it's 300 watts - but I can't confirm that.


300 watts is too little to actually produce any noticeable heat from electric coils.

The Jetta TDI uses a 1000W heater, but I can't seem to dig up anything on the Cruze TD.

Looks like the Volt heats the coolant passed into the heater core with a 360-volt electric heater.
The Chevrolet Volt Cooling/Heating Systems Explained


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Mine will actually loose temperature when stopped at a light in winter.


werd


my commute includes a 10 mile long 10% downhill....i lose all my heat...and when i start the downhill, ive been driving for an hour at that point


----------

